# name for a white female chi?



## Candice (Jul 27, 2005)

thank you all again for your suggestions. i have gone through and narrowed it down to these (i know 6 names doesn't seem very narrow, but believe me, it is.)



okay I've gone through much consideration and these are the names i have chosen.


----------



## Chiqui (Jul 27, 2005)

_What about Vanilla?_


----------



## SnickersMom (Feb 4, 2005)

Blanche comes to mind. I don't know why though.


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

i always say if i ever get a white chi her name will be angel


----------



## Candice (Jul 27, 2005)

SnickersMom said:


> Blanche comes to mind. I don't know why though.


Blanche is "white" in french


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Or there's Bianca, which is Italian for white? Also Guinevere means white wave in Gaelic, and I think Fionna means white in Gealic too?

Hope this helps! :wave:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'd go with Angel but thats me


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

Sugar is white & sweet


----------



## jennabennabebe (Jul 12, 2005)

what about powder?  or cha cha


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

It's 4am and I've been doing way too much thinking on this subject. Here's what I came up with:

Kula: Hawaiian for "The Golden One"
Chantilly: Chantilly Lace - my mother's favorite song.
Anika: means beautiful and graceful
Matareka: Polynesian- means cheerful and loving
Schatzi: German for sweetheart

I don't know how eccentric those are, but that's all I could think of.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Oooh .... I like Schatzi.


----------



## Candice (Jul 27, 2005)

thank you all so much! there are a lot of good names here that will help me name my little pup. you have been very helpful. 

thanks!


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

If you choose one of our names, does the person that suggested it get a prize?? :lol: 

If so, pick one of mine. I like Schatzi and Kula.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

shes a cutie these are the names i came up with:

Sugar
Sweetie
Daisy
Tiny 
Baby
Dory


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> If you choose one of our names, does the person that suggested it get a prize?? :lol:
> 
> If so, pick one of mine. I like Schatzi and Kula.


Years ago when I was first online on Prodigy (anybody remember? It was like a million times better than AOL) I spent a lot of time in the trivia area and got to know the people real well (met like 70 or 80 of them at a big meetup in New Orleans, but that's another story). I ran a contest to come up with a new screen name. I ended up not using any of the suggestions but I picked a winner anyway. His suggestion was something like "Babe who's really hot and smart and stuff." I admired his impressive suck-up skills so I sent him a $20 gift certificate for Barnes and Noble.


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

vannila is lovely,how about lilly or petal?or flossy?


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Years ago when I was first online on Prodigy (anybody remember? It was like a million times better than AOL) I spent a lot of time in the trivia area and got to know the people real well (met like 70 or 80 of them at a big meetup in New Orleans, but that's another story). I ran a contest to come up with a new screen name. I ended up not using any of the suggestions but I picked a winner anyway. His suggestion was something like "Babe who's really hot and smart and stuff." I admired his impressive suck-up skills so I sent him a $20 gift certificate for Barnes and Noble.


I did a similar thing once ... I was on AOL before everyone and their retarded cousin was on there (when it was like $6.99 an hour) and I was trying to come up with a new screenname. I told them the prize was a night alone with me - I picked a winner, brought him to my house and made him clean my kitchen and living room, complete with dusting, vacuuming and window-cleaning. It made him mad so I took him out afterwards and bought him a couple beers and a pizza. That seemed to do the trick.

I might add, he was a good friend, not a complete stranger. Although, I would have done it to a complete stranger as well.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

snowy or snowwhite  

kisses nat


----------



## Mimi (Jul 28, 2005)

I like the snow white to,very pretty.


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I dnt know what they mean but i like

Tilly
Sui-sui
Ella
Willow


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

I also like 

Morgan- white sea
Zahra white flowers


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

Bela, means white in Serbian. and Bila in parts of Croatia. i think thats cute. and Bjela in the rest of the Former Yugoslavia - you pronounce it 'Byee-la'


----------



## flute&chi (Jul 29, 2005)

how about maichin( i think i spelled it wrong, but it is pronounced may-chin). it is german for girl.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i was thinking Snow White, How abotu Snowflake, Sparkle, 
ok 
Snow White in Italian is: Biancaneve
Snow white in French: Blanche Neige
Snow in german: Schnee
Snow Princess in Spanish: Nieve Princesa
Snow in Spanish: Nieve
Snow in Italian: neve
Snow Angel In Spanish: Nieve Angel
now some others

Alaska: After the US State
Baccardi: white rum
Blossom: lovely, a flower or cluster of flowers
Coconut
Frosty: my personal favorite name that i am going to name my lab pup.. 
Genevere: means genuine white wave
Ivory
Magnolia: beautiful flower, french for flower
Yuki: snow 
hope you like them


----------



## jennabennabebe (Jul 12, 2005)

daisy is cute


----------



## Candice (Jul 27, 2005)

thank you everyone. :wave: i have a great bunch of names to choose from now.. ill try to put up a poll with some pictures.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I voted for Lilly. It's very feminine but not too much, lillies are the prettiest flowers and, if it's missing an "L", it's one of Cooper's favorite little girls on the east coast, Lily.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I vote Echo , i like that name but Lilly is a cute name too :wave:


----------



## ChioxerMomma (Aug 3, 2005)

*white chi*

My mother in law has a white chi. Her name is angel


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I voted for Lilly. It's very feminine but not too much, lillies are the prettiest flowers and, if it's missing an "L", it's one of Cooper's favorite little girls on the east coast, Lily.


She just said, "Aw shucks" and kicked the dirt with her little foot.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

*Re: white chi*



ChioxerMomma said:


> My mother in law has a white chi. Her name is angel


sorry! but wow totally off subject

your mother in law's angel kinda looks like my bobo












i have some name suggestions!

*twinkle*
*star*
*pearly*
*sparkle*
and
*evee*


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww she is gorgous what about miffy


----------



## Candice (Jul 27, 2005)

*The Decision is made..*

I've decided on ... Lily. lily with one "l" because that's how it's spelled in the bible and i guess lily with 2 "l"s is a drug company.. so thank you everyone!


----------

